# question on using stethoscope to hear foals heartbeat



## Shortpig (Feb 8, 2011)

Jasmine should be at 240 days today. Should we be able to hear a heartbeat?


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Feb 8, 2011)

I've also wondered the same thing but I've been told it would be way too hard to hear a heartbeat but you could possibly easily hear the foal kicks....I would assume


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 8, 2011)

Its a myth...

you cant hear a heartbeat only gut sounds and other stuff.

There's to much flesh and such to hear a foals heart beat, you'll only be able to hear mommas.

Sorry


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Feb 8, 2011)

The heart beat you're used to hearing in human OB offices is a doppler, not a stethoscope.

You can only hear a heart beat if 'cardiac hemic structures' (boy haven't used that term since Vet School) are allowed to vibrate, they can't vibrate well unless they are in air which doesn't occur until after birth when the lungs are filled with air.

It is not impossible to hear, but pretty hard and most of the time people are hearing Mom's heart beat referred through her body.

Dr Taylor


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you for your responses. Wasn't what I wanted to hear but I can believe it. So back to watching the belly for movement.


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 9, 2011)

Shortpig said:


> Thank you for your responses. Wasn't what I wanted to hear but I can believe it. So back to watching the belly for movement.


You should be able to feel movement by now. I've been feeling my little stinker kicking and doing somersaults from about 4-5 months. At, now, 8 months along he/she is always active (every single time I feel Lex's belly, the little one is moving around in there lol).


----------

